# 24 Season 4 - 1/9/2006



## superdave93 (Dec 29, 2005)

So far, only 4 episodes are listed:

7:00 am - 8:00 am
8:00 am - 9:00 am
9:00 am - 10:00 am
10:00 am - 11:00 am

Does anyone know if A&E will show all 24 hours?


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

Well they have shown the other 3 seasons in their entirety so I think they would show all of season 4. My only question is will they get them all shown before the new season starts on Fox?


----------



## BigDog9721 (Sep 8, 2005)

what season # is the next one on tv coming real soon?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BigDog9721 said:


> what season # is the next one on tv coming real soon?


5.


----------

